# Installing subs



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

my amp has power, and it has input. When I splice the 2002 Sentra's Factory Sub into the amp, the amp begins to smoke. What happend, how do I avoid this, and how do I do it right?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Smoking is hazardous to your amp!!!


You might want to check your ohm load on that sub.


Good call, when things smoke... that means bad.


good luck


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Smoking amp*

A low impedance typically does not cause an amp to smoke right away, rather it causes it to get extremely hot and go into thermal protection. It sounds more likely that you fried a capacitor or a resistor of somesort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

all i gotta say is RIP amplifier


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Woops, I should have posted this earlier. I gave up too easily, and I figured out what the problem was, I fixed it, and it works with no problems whatsoever.


----------

